# wie mache ich einen screenshot



## Lynx laser (10. Juli 2011)

hallo wie die frage schon sagt will ich wissen wie ich von laptop direkt einen screenshot machen kann D

gruß


----------



## Colonia (10. Juli 2011)

Ich mache das über die "Druck" Taste und füge das gemachte Bild in Irfan View ein. Dort kann man dann alles mögliche machen.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Man kann es alternativ auch in Paint einfügen


----------



## Joel-92 (10. Juli 2011)

Unter Windows 7 gibts ein Programm das heißt "Snipping Tool" mit dem man Screenshots machen kann.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn du viele Screens in Games hintereinander machen willst. Dann lad dir FRAPS runter. Ich glaube mit F10 machst du dann Screens, die du dann im FRAPS Ordner finden kannst.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (10. Juli 2011)

Verwende auch die Druck Taste. 
Wobei ich selten Screenshots brauche.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juli 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:


> _*von laptop direkt*_ einen screenshot machen kann D


 
Die Frage war wohl so nicht gemeint, aber Screenshot _*von laptop direkt*_ mit 'ner Handy- oder anderen Digital-Kamera.


----------



## Psytis (11. Juli 2011)

wenn du verschiedene Fenster offen hast und du nur einen Screenshot von einem Fenster haben willst, kannst du mit "ALT+Druck" das ohne nachträgliches zurechtstutzen machen (nur zur Info)


----------



## Niza (11. Juli 2011)

Also erst Druck Taste 

oder wie hier erwähnt:


Psytis schrieb:


> wenn du verschiedene Fenster offen hast und du nur  einen Screenshot von einem Fenster haben willst, kannst du mit  "ALT+Druck" das ohne nachträgliches zurechtstutzen machen (nur zur  Info)


 
Dann Paint starten

Danach strg+V für einfügen des Bildes in Paint

Dann speichern mit strg+S

Nun kannst beim Speichern das Format wählen und Name und Ordner wo es gespeichert werden soll

Und Abspeichern

Fertig


----------



## Lynx laser (13. Juli 2011)

Danke für die hilfe


----------



## Koyote (13. Juli 2011)

Bei manchen Laptops bei denen die F 1 - 12 Tasten noch andere Funktionen wie Helligkeit, Standby etc. haben, gibt es unten in der Reihe mit der STRG / CTRL Taste noch eine FN also Funktionstaste, die man benötigt um dort die Screenshots zu machen.


----------

